# Hollyoaks 2010 Calendar previews...



## doyle369 (May 28, 2009)

Not bad

*Carley Stenson*

   

*Zoe Lister*



*Gemma Merna*

  

*Jorgie Porter*

 

*Saira Choudhry*

 

*Kelly-Marie Stewart *



*Stephanie Waring *



*Hollie-Jay Bowes *



*Claire Cooper*



*Jenny Metcalfe*


----------



## Titchy Dan (May 14, 2009)

Jenni Metcalfe - Perfect!!!!! Think i need to go to my room for a bit now.....


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

i have this years one ad it is more tits out than those previews.. mind you, don't know who any of them are...


----------



## dan the man (Apr 1, 2009)

love hollyoaks not sure what its about but its good


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

impressive, prefer this years though to be honest

that asian girl, i forget her name but her dads the head master has been looking good lately

edit i hope she's not like 12 or summat


----------



## frowningbudda (Dec 16, 2008)

A bit of Metcalfe...


----------



## Titchy Dan (May 14, 2009)

frowningbudda said:


> A bit of Metcalfe...


----------



## Will101 (Apr 14, 2009)

Is it me or are they not quite as hot as they used to be?? Apart from Jenny Metcalfe who is hot as ever, there looks like there is a lot of breathing in going on there!


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

Will101 said:


> Is it me or are they not quite as hot as they used to be?? Apart from Jenny Metcalfe who is hot as ever, there looks like there is a lot of breathing in going on there!


i can kind of see where your coming from, there are fit birds on the show that are not included in the pics above


----------

